# Soap mold



## majstor (Apr 17, 2012)

I like to work with wood and have lots of it but kinda short on tools but managed to make this first version of mold







Nice thing about it is that these short dividers are movable so you can adjust the size of mold and lets say have two same size molds or one big and one small testing soap etc.


----------



## Pug Mom (May 15, 2012)

That is nice!  My BIL is currently making me a wood box for geling my soap.  I will but a heating pad at the bottom, put my molds on top and then cover it.  I can't wait to get it.  I wish I was handy with wood like you are!


----------



## Lilahblossom (May 19, 2012)

Nice design! Hmm wonder if Dear Hubby would make that for me??


----------



## countymounty22 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome mold.  Really takes the guesswork out of choosing which mold to use for which recipe.


----------

